# Victim of fraud... please read



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I am soooo bloody angry. see below....


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi everyone. it has come to my attention that i have been the victim of fraud since june this year. all the info you need to know can be found on the home page of my website Luton Reptile Rescue | Promoting responsible reptile keeping 

Please post this thread into as many forums as you can, it is vital information that will with any luck cease this person trading. Myself and other forum members have witnessed the level of animal care at this companies facility and they need to be shut down by any means. and i think if enough people are aware of his dealings then this may well happen. And please do not trade animals in any way with this man or his alleged 'conservation company'.

thanks for looking,

Dave


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

bloody hell mate thats not good............ and as for phil, well I am shocked and disgusted :bash:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

damn dude that sucks big time....i do hope something is done


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

what an as*hole


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Thats terrible Dave, some people just have no morals. :bash:


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Thats pretty rotten! Is it a grudge against you or just pure greed?
Either way its bang out of order! :bash:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

it's my fault. i gave him my password before i went climbing earlier this year. forgot to change it. but there really was no need for him to do that. i usually get at least one animal in per week as a rescue. but since june i have had 7. which is very unusual. and all of those people contacted me via phone.

This person for anyone not in the know has a problem with buying animals, as in buys them with nowhere to put them. now that may be ok for a hatchling or something, we can all make a temporary house out of an old chinese takeaway box or a tupperware box.... but it's very different when it comes to things like coatimundi, meerkats, owls, adult burms etc.

I have witnessed some horrible cruelty in retrospect dealt by this very company. and i must admit at the time i was caught up in working with such amazing animals and never noticed..... i did over time. improper housing, filthy conditions, poor diet and it is not just me who has seen it first hand... many others inc forum members have seen this also. I sometimes wish i could get the authorities involved but that may show us as keepers in a poor light. so i am pleading that you all try and boycott the sale of any and all animals to this arse of a man. and make sure others know about it too.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

still he shoudnt do that


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh my that really stinks 

I am sorry you have been unfortunate enough to get nabbed into this and I really hope this guy gets his cummuppance (sp)

Yiou obviously do a fantastic job with your rescue and it is sick that a so called "animal lover" would put the hobby and the hard work done by people like yourselves to shame by acting in such a way


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Im very sorry to hear about this Dave, and also a bit shocked - he seemed a nice person. Best of luck with getting it all sorted out.


----------



## Raeven (Mar 15, 2007)

As if its not hard enough dealing with rescues!!
I hope you are able to gather enough evidence for the authorities to
put an end to this nasty SOB.


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

Why do you have to wait until ~Jan to start legal proceedings?


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

skimpy said:


> Why do you have to wait until ~Jan to start legal proceedings?


I don't have to wait, i'm just polite enough to offer some notice.


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

I really hope you do proceed over this fraud dont know how you can proove it but i hope hes not welcome on this site


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Do not worry mate. your reputation is strong enough to survive intact.

what a scumbag.

As a friend (Hopefully!) i'd like to offer my service free of charge.

So when the court case is sorted give me a ring and I will poo through his letter box free of charge. I'll even let you select what i'll be eating the night before.

Any other "visits" you need doing while i'm down your way would be chargeable though i'm afraid. Tax implications y'see.

Seriously though, what a total and complete waste of humanity.

And don't forget to give me a nudge should you want to move that vine snake along 

Mason


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

Dave (aka - german rucksack basher!), that's an utter disgrace and his site looks so plausible (although I didn't notice you on it this time!).

Let's hope that via a blanket boycott he will see the error of his ways, dig a very deep hole and disappear down it!!

Keep up the good work mate and don't hesitate to let us know if we can assist.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

All I can say is "Denial of service". Not by me of course, because I am a law abiding citizen.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Well i've been removed from their website... its a start.


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

you know where i am if you need any help mate!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i cannot belive that, cannot. thats AWFUL! . Is he on here too? or?


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

i dont think he is to be honest.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

k thank you. im really sorry aout his. all i can say is ''awful1''


keep up the good work though!!






Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> i dont think he is to be honest.


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

What a c*ck!!


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Dave, I'm so sorry...

Although I just spotted the bit about the available cups of tea on your website - I might just take you up on that one day!


----------



## mummybear (Nov 5, 2007)

Some people just don't have any morals at all and he's obviously one of them. Good for you name and shame him was definately the right thing to do: victory:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

I would suggest contacting everyone on his links page and informing them of what has happened.
Then go through google (and all the other major search engines) and pick out anyone that mentions his name so you can do the same thing.

I am POSITIVE you would only have to ask and you'd get a team of people willing to help with this.

Asking on a few forums for people to boycott him will have no real effect. If you're going to do this then you may aswell do it properly.


----------



## zirliz (Nov 15, 2006)

That's awful I hope you sort it out as much as can been sorted.
Some people have no shame or morals


----------

